# Warriors come out to play



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

targets acquired. will launch tomorrow:whoohoo:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

bust their a$$!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh snap.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: run and hide!! Hit them hard Doogie!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

That looks like some heavy artillery!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

They can't say they weren't warned!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Incoming!!!!!!!! Those look like some serious damage


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

:huh_oh::eeek::arghhhh:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh Noez!!!111one1!!!1!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

The EVP said:


> They can't say they weren't warned!


Exactly you mess with 1 you mess with all


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:whoohoo:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh hell what have we done.......????


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out!!!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Knock 'em on their ash Dr. Howser! :biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

happy1 said:


> bust their a$$!!


Exactly!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Duck and Cover people - !

:arghhhh:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Doogie will soften them a bit-

Then it will be sweet dreams for the Rebs


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Standby for fire


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Let'em fly!!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Haha!! That is heavy artillery there..


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Doogie will soften them a bit-
> 
> Then it will be sweet dreams for the Rebs


when will they learn:biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Cant wait to see this!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

My what big boxes you have!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh wow! That is some knock out equipment you got there! Hit em good!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Doogie you do realize the only reason you missed out on our attack was that you dont have your addy in your profile. I was going to take you out


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

That's going to hurt very very badly.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow those are some heavy duty boxes thank you for your contributions to the forum and to the great art of bombing im sure you will totally diminsh and destroy your victims haha enjoy


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Go Get 'em!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Someone's in trouble---Hit and be hit--- I always say!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> Doogie you do realize the only reason you missed out on our attack was that you dont have your addy in your profile. I was going to take you out


A little story behind why i took my addy away. members were sending out huge hits and i thought it was getting out of control. so took my addy away for awhile. I put it back up at the end of July and then i got my new position, so i took it down again.
this is fun. i love these bombing runs. please everybody just remember a bomb is a gift of cigars and not to see who has the largest humi

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19350


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Understandable Jim. Well, I hope these bad boys find a very deserving target!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookout


----------

